# The late late toy show



## tick tock (28 Nov 2009)

i thought last nights toy show was more about people singing and performing instead of being a toy show. there wasn't enough time for the toys.almost everybody wants their children to stay up and watch the toy show which i think is more of a music show now.I say less music and singing and more toys please.


----------



## tick tock (28 Nov 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Bosshog (28 Nov 2009)

tubbs was a tad sarky with some of the kids


----------



## Henny Penny (29 Nov 2009)

I must admit I enjoyed what little of it I watched. The wee boy with the farm set was hilarious ...


----------



## ney001 (29 Nov 2009)

As usual some of the kids had clearly been coached by the parents resulting in them coming across as obnoxious brats! I thought it was a vast improvement on Kennys show but I have to say tubridy went far to fast and it was hard to keep up. I didn't think the toys were displayed very well, the kids didn't have much time to talk about them!


----------



## jhegarty (30 Nov 2009)

tick tock said:


> i thought last nights toy show was more about people singing and performing instead of being a toy show. there wasn't enough time for the toys.almost everybody wants their children to stay up and watch the toy show which i think is more of a music show now.I say less music and singing and more toys please.



That's exactly what I thought when I was 6. Nothing changed in 25 years I see.


----------



## Cahir (30 Nov 2009)

I did what I do every year - record it and fast forward through the horrible singing & dancing kids.


----------



## DeeFox (30 Nov 2009)

I'm clearly in a minority here - I loved the show and I thought Tubridy did an excellent job!  I'm not sure Gay or Pat would have wiped drool from the chin of a child as Ryan did.  My only criticism might be that he moved a bit too fast through some of the toys.  He was a bit "sarky" (as someone else said) with the kids but there's no harm in that - I hate when people talk down to children like they're halfwits.  I loved watching the kids singing and dancing - and they need to break up the segments about toys.  Wish I'd been in the audience as they got given loads of stuff.


----------



## Staples (30 Nov 2009)

I felt it was Tubridy milking the opportunity to promote his own "brand" and to make himself appear witty and clever in the eyes of the watching adults.  His mock self-deprecaction is becoming tiresome and annoying.


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Nov 2009)

I'm no Tubridy fan, but I thought he was very good. In fact, I'd say it was his best performance on the late late so far.


----------



## MANTO (30 Nov 2009)

The boy who fixes clocks


----------



## smiley (30 Nov 2009)

here he is..very funny and also very scary.

http://www.vidoemo.com/yvideo.php?i=M242SnhfcWuRpWGlMS0U&johnjoe-from-the-late-late-toy-show


----------



## ccbkd (30 Nov 2009)

Bosshog said:


> tubbs


 
And Dobbo!


----------



## sadie (30 Nov 2009)

I thought Tubridy did an awful disservice to the kids. Apart from the inappropriateness of asking some of the kids for hugs - he used the kids at every opportunity to get laughs from the adult audience. 
Really - if those children had been adults, they'd have gone home feeling belittled and humiliated. 
He made fun of the way they spoke - when the boy said 'kilt' instead of 'killed' it was a great opportunity to get the audience to join in mocking him. He made stupid remarks that only appealed to grown ups about the toys ('spooky doll'), stopped the boy telling the perfectly innocent Horrid Henry story about Henry wearing girls pants by making some stupid remarks about 'children listening, and where is this going', etc, etc.). 

It was just Ryan trying yet again to show us that's he's So Witty, and So Good With Kids, and Just Like A Big Kid Myself Aren't I Gas. 
He didn't even realise he'd have been so much cooler to have worn a really Naff Christmas Jumper...


----------



## Vanilla (30 Nov 2009)

sadie said:


> I thought Tubridy did an awful disservice to the kids. Apart from the inappropriateness of asking some of the kids for hugs - he used the kids at every opportunity to get laughs from the adult audience.
> Really - if those children had been adults, they'd have gone home feeling belittled and humiliated.
> He made fun of the way they spoke - when the boy said 'kilt' instead of 'killed' it was a great opportunity to get the audience to join in mocking him. He made stupid remarks that only appealed to grown ups about the toys ('spooky doll'), stopped the boy telling the perfectly innocent Horrid Henry story about Henry wearing girls pants by making some stupid remarks about 'children listening, and where is this going', etc, etc.).
> 
> ...


 
Well said. He was rubbish. The best thing about a show like this should be the children/their interaction with the toys, their innocence and in some cases their genius. But that would be taking the limelight from Turbridy and I guess that cannot be allowed.


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Dec 2009)

Looks like I got it all wrong so.


----------



## Staples (1 Dec 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Well said. He was rubbish. The best thing about a show like this should be the children/their interaction with the toys, their innocence and in some cases their genius. But that would be taking the limelight from Turbridy and I guess that cannot be allowed.


 

This illustrates the difference between Gay Byrne and Tubridy (and to a lesser extent, Pat Kenny).

Byrne himself always seemed quite dull but he realised that he was merely the conduit for the provision of entertainment. He was an excellent interviewer and often succeeded in getting the best from people and situations (including the toy show). In short, he knew why he was there and was his primary function was.

Tubridy, on the other hand, seems to think the show is all about him and how each interaction can give him the opportunity to make himself more popular. 

Ultimately, it's a fairly hollow and facile pursuit.


----------



## annR (7 Dec 2009)

I have to say that while I think Tubbs is doing a good job in general on the Late late (and I wasn't a fan of his beforehand), I didn't enjoy the Toy show.  He went far too fast and was a bit iffy with some of the interaction with the kids, but then again they were well able for him!! ha ha.  I think they thought he was a bit silly himself.  In general I think it did not come out well at all.

As for the singing and dancing kids it was a mix between cringe (the greatest love of all - that was awful - not because she was a bad singer but obvious case of little child being forced to sing in an adult way) and amazing talent which I feel lucky to have seen (the fella on the violin and the girl accompanying herself on piano).


----------



## Vanilla (7 Dec 2009)

Friday night was another disaster. Can anyone tell me why Twink was on? 

That English comedian was quite good, better than Turbridy and funny to see Turbridy trying to keep up for once.


----------



## VOR (7 Dec 2009)

I didn't watch the toy show. Never do. I was sent a youtube clip of John Joe. I watched the clip and listened to Tubridy asking an 8 year old boy if he was "taking the micky". It baffles me that people want to watch a grown man mock children. 

As a big fan of Peter Kay, I got a text from a friend when he appeared on the Late Late last friday. Tubridy was beyond useless. He couldn't speak. It was so bad that Kay asked him if he was having a stroke. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp__S7RsIuc&feature=related


----------

